# hi new here and to freehand art



## theinkman26

these are the first faces that i did i just learned i can draw freehand about 2 weeks ago 


thanks for looking


----------



## PencilMeIn

For just starting out you have amazing talent and will go far. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## theinkman26

thanks i,m going to practice a lot 
here,s one more i did an Alien


----------



## chanda95

YES - Very nice! You have so much potential. I hope you draw as much as you can and show us your work!


----------



## chanda95

Oh and - WELCOME!


----------



## DonH

Great start! Keep drawing and show us your work. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## theinkman26

heres 2 more i did last night


----------



## JusSumguy

Keep at it...

Grab some books from here--> CLICK, and do a little study on perspective. Slow down just a touch and take a day here and there to "study" one part. You could go onto YouTube and search "_How to draw eyes_" for instance. There's a cuppla pretty good ones there. Then move on. Hands, fur, mouth, creatures, Anime. As you learn the individual parts, and a few tricks with perspective (vanishing lines) you'll be putting us all to shame.

You're a natural... Keep at it.


-


----------



## theinkman26

JusSumguy said:


> Keep at it...
> 
> Grab some books from here--> CLICK, and do a little study on perspective. Slow down just a touch and take a day here and there to "study" one part. You could go onto YouTube and search "_How to draw eyes_" for instance. There's a cuppla pretty good ones there. Then move on. Hands, fur, mouth, creatures, Anime. As you learn the individual parts, and a few tricks with perspective (vanishing lines) you'll be putting us all to shame.
> 
> You're a natural... Keep at it.
> 
> 
> -


thanks for the link i,m going to down load them tonight some time


----------



## theinkman26

Koi i just finest tonight


----------



## JusSumguy

What's new? Watugot? C'mon, kick down.

-










-​


----------



## theinkman26

JusSumguy said:


> What's new? Watugot? C'mon, kick down.
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -​


thats cool 
i will be posting some new drawings tomorrow


----------



## theinkman26

my new drawing sorry it took me so long but i think this one is much better then the other 2


----------



## Sketchaetchable

hey im new to the form to, ive been drawing about a year and a half, what i found to be good was drawing a realistic eye, Mark Crilley has some good how to draw videos. and just Google drawings and try to copy them. that's how i started out and have progressed a good much from where i was. Just don't try to draw something decent once a day, challenge your self over a few days.


----------

